# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายเก้าอี้พลาสติกราคาส่งเกรดAและเกรดB

## cheaic

ขายเก้าอี้พลาสติกราคาถูกราคาประหยัด เกรดA ,เกรดB ดูที่ http://mix4product.blogspot.com/ ติดต่อ คุณปิยวัฒ TEL 0885784642  Email cheaic1980@gmail.com

----------


## cheaic

ขาย และรับสั่งทำจานภาชนะจานชามเมลามีน สีพื้นและลวดลายสวยและ เก้าอี้พลาสติก Superware ราคาส่งคุณภาพดี สั่งตรงจากโรงงาน เหมาะกับโรงงาน บริษัท ร้านอาหาร ร้านค้า รีสอร์ท โรงแรม โรงเรียนบริการจัดส่งทั่วประเทศ สินค้ามีให้เลือกหลากหลายรายการ คลิกเข้าไปดูได้ค่ะ http://melamine2u.blogspot.com/ หรือ www.melamineshop46.com (copy ลิ้งไปวางได้เลยนะค่ะ)ติดต่อ คุณปิยวัฒ TEL 0885784642 , Email cheaic1980@gmail.com

----------


## cheaic

ขายเก้าอี้พลาสติกราคาถูกราคาประหยัด เกรดA ,เกรดB ดูที่ http://mix4product.blogspot.com/ ติดต่อ คุณปิยวัฒ TEL 0885784642 Email cheaic1980@gmail.com

----------

